# The Official Target Halloween 2012 Thread



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

A friend told me last night our Target jumped the gun and started stocking the shelves. I will swing by today and see what's out.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> A friend told me last night our Target jumped the gun and started stocking the shelves. I will swing by today and see what's out.



I see. 
Well from my experience as a former team member, it depends on the district manager and store manger to decide when to start setting up seasonal. If you can take a few pics and post them, that'd be awesome


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

hopefully their selection is better this year than it was last year... dont know if it was just in my area but it seemed all the stores had really skimped on the halloween decorations, walmart worst of all.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

I was just at ours yesterday and was very sad to see nothing out yet. Stupid "Back-to-School"!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ophelia said:


> I was just at ours yesterday and was very sad to see nothing out yet. Stupid "Back-to-School"!


Patience, my friend....most Targets will start after school begins...first week of September in most locations


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> I was just at ours yesterday and was very sad to see nothing out yet. Stupid "Back-to-School"!


damn those kids and their educations! lol


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours started condensing down the Back to School already. I give it a week.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I scored some terrible looking glitter covered styrofoam skulls from Target for a buck last year. We used them as bases to sculpt really cool heads this year.

I want more. For only a dollar.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw some pet Halloween costumes in Tucson the other day. They were super cute. I didn't take a picture at the time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

The Real Joker said:


> I see.
> Well from my experience as a former team member, it depends on the district manager and store manger to decide when to start setting up seasonal. If you can take a few pics and post them, that'd be awesome


I didnt get there today so its on my list for tomorrow. I too was a fellow Team Member at one time  I was AP for years there as well. I have always noticed this Target puts theres out early. I think last year I was one of the first to have merch spotted as well.


----------



## rail tracer (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw some Autumny things in the dollar section. Just a few gift bags with leaves and apples on them, gift tags, and it looks like they are going to be adding more Scooby Doo items once Fall/Halloween gets closer. Also saw some Halloween gift cards, pretty cool, and apparently the store here in Chino has Halloween merchandise up!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am being patient. Waiting for them to put theirs stuff out so I can plan to come to Target in Huntington and go shopping.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

was there yesterday and nothing was out, but a lot of empty shelves with "coming soon" signs--which I assume means Halloween


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> hopefully their selection is better this year than it was last year... dont know if it was just in my area but it seemed all the stores had really skimped on the halloween decorations, walmart worst of all.


I agree with you. Their merchandise selection has gone drastically over the past few years...and not just Halloween, Christmas too. Last year, our Target never even had fully stocked shelves for Halloween. There were empty sections of shelves the entire season. It was very weird and sad.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hollie H said:


> I agree with you. Their merchandise selection has gone drastically over the past few years...and not just Halloween, Christmas too. Last year, our Target never even had fully stocked shelves for Halloween. There were empty sections of shelves the entire season. It was very weird and sad.


Agreed. Targets around here spaced the items farther apart to make it seem like they had more, which only succeeded in emphasizing just how little they had compared to previous years' efforts. In addition, most of the items carried were pretty disappointing, so I am hoping that this year will be more in line with the Target that I remember. Either way, I'm broke, so what does it matter?


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hollie H said:


> I agree with you. Their merchandise selection has gone drastically over the past few years...and not just Halloween, Christmas too. Last year, our Target never even had fully stocked shelves for Halloween. There were empty sections of shelves the entire season. It was very weird and sad.


i think i popped into target once last year (its a good 70 miles from my house) and was incredibly disappointed, not trying to go off topic or anything, but the walmart closest to me had a whopping 1.5 aisles dedicated to halloween, half of one was costumes, one side of one aisle was party favors, then half of one side was a few decorations (clings, candy bowls, misc stuff no one wants or needs) and the other half of that side was candy melts and trays to do your own halloween candy. christmas wasnt much better. small college town and all they had were dorm trees and mini ornaments. i really hope they do better this year. im hopeful for target though, menards didnt disappoint me, so maybe target will do better this year as well. though i did get my hanging caged reaper from target, i think thats the biggest purchase i made for halloween decorations last year lol


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope they have some new resin tombstones this year!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

The Real Joker said:


> Patience, my friend....most Targets will start after school begins...first week of September in most locations


Do you know if that is when they will have more in stock online as well? TIA!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

The only thing I bought at Target last year was a glow-in-the-dark rubber rat. I love the little guy but usually I buy soooo much more.


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

The Target in Bedford, NH has started putting out some Halloween candy and tomorrow we are getting a big shipment from what I was told. I'll try and snap some pics for you guys


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

My Target had Halloween dog T-shirts yesterday, and an end-cap filled with orange and black paper plates and napkins. The rotating section in the back of the store was still filled with back to school stuff though. Hopefully they're working on getting that stuff marked down and out of there soon. I was also less than thrilled with the selection at Target last year, but I do usually find a couple of things to pick up.


----------



## rail tracer (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw some infant Halloween toys, clothes, and pajamas, and more Halloween themed Snoopy items in the dollar section along with monster high, autumn themed tissue and table wear. 

All the back to school is on clearance as well! You know what that means..


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I like Target since they've had a few heavier "Gargoyles" in the past.


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

We put out 4 pallets of candy today


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I like Target since they've had a few heavier "Gargoyles" in the past.


Right. Last year's were not as nice as their past offerings, though, in my opinion. This new one makes me scratch my head and wonder why they would choose to give it _that_ face: http://www.target.com/p/gargoyle-w-base/-/A-14063526#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton. The tombstone-topper isn't too bad: http://www.target.com/p/gargoyle-on-the-tombstone/-/A-14063521#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton. 

I hope that they decide sometime to offer more of the medieval-styled decorations like they carried a few years ago. Statues of heraldic lions, griffins, dragons, and even unicorns could be interesting...


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

A Target in Raleigh, NC has started putting out candy, costumes and a few little Halloween items.









Looks yummy!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I wonder what they will get in the $1 spot this year, sometimes they have some great things in that section.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Right. Last year's were not as nice as their past offerings, though, in my opinion. This new one makes me scratch my head and wonder why they would choose to give it _that_ face: http://www.target.com/p/gargoyle-w-base/-/A-14063526#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton. The tombstone-topper isn't too bad: http://www.target.com/p/gargoyle-on-the-tombstone/-/A-14063521#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton.
> 
> I hope that they decide sometime to offer more of the medieval-styled decorations like they carried a few years ago. Statues of heraldic lions, griffins, dragons, and even unicorns could be interesting...


I agree! Wow! What is that face? It kind of looks like someone couldn't figure out what a Gargoyle should look like and had a picture of a Pug handy...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HalloScream said:


> View attachment 125651


Anyone else wondering if they are going to have commercials with the bunny cackling like a witch now? Maybe impersonating a zombie, too? Darn it!! Why won't they hire me?!



Teresa M said:


> I agree! Wow! What is that face? It kind of looks like someone couldn't figure out what a Gargoyle should look like and had a picture of a Pug handy...


Hahaha. Amazing response, Teresa


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Any sign of pajamas or bedding yet? Just got some black sheets need some orangey Halloween fun to go with. Or purple would do too


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

HalloScream said:


> A Target in Raleigh, NC has started putting out candy, costumes and a few little Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 125650


Wow, I wish they were selling those store display trees, I could use those.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was at Target today, they were starting to stock shelves, although it looked like they were starting with food items. Walgreens by me put out a few things so far, including the $20 Medusa head, which I bought, thanks for that tip!!! Looking forward to seeing Target pics!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG I've got to get those Cadbery Scream Eggs and lot of em. I love those for Easter. Not Halloween gets some! I loved Target a few years ago for Hallowen but the last two years have been disapointments. Their tomestones and Gargoyle have been good.


----------



## Meg Ryan (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone spotted the Spooky Gummies? Ya know gummy fangs? Gummy brains? Gummy Skulls? Gummy bats? Anything that is gummy besides the $1.00 gummy in the box from life savers I believe. I'm looking for those kind of halloween candy. I'm a sucker for gummy stuff.

Also seen any new candy beside the green scream eggs?

Please post pictures of sightings of Spooky Gummies candy they put out for halloween. I'm a huge fan of Gummies.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Really? We've been in school for 3 weeks now and they still won't move the stupid backpacks and binders and bring out Halloween!


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

badgirl said:


> Really? We've been in school for 3 weeks now and they still won't move the stupid backpacks and binders and bring out Halloween!


Same here! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> Wow, I wish they were selling those store display trees, I could use those.


Ask to get them after the holiday! I've done that. A few years ago they had some display stuff I liked & I just went Halloween night & picked up what I wanted. They just pitch it or give it away.

The trick is to talk to the right person. Sometimes you gotta go through few people or make a few calls & sit on hold, but if you really want some of it start asking now.

I got some giant display masks that way. They were giant repros of Ben Cooper/Collegeville masks about 5 feet across. I got a princess & a fireman.

Here's what the princess looks like:


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^I did that at Blockbuster awhile back (This has to be I would guess 10 years ago), and I got a Universal Frankenstein cutout that stands up. He's awesome, and he's really, really tall! If I were thinking, I should have got other ones they had too. I don't really remember, but they had to have the Wolfman, and the Creature too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We used to give that crap away left & right back in my vid store days. It just got trashed if someone didn't want it, same with the posters. I had a Michael Keaton Batman for a very long time & he finally got lost to water damage.

I also have several cool pieces like a Freddie Krueger from NOES 3 or 4 for a lightbox, a giant cardboard skull from the movie Prison, tons of posters, buttons & small promo stuff. We got all kinds of free crud for the first few years the towards the end it slowed up & we even had to pay for posters.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

HalloScream said:


> A Target in Raleigh, NC has started putting out candy, costumes and a few little Halloween items.
> 
> View attachment 125650
> 
> ...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like your avatar pic Jules17


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I like your avatar pic Jules17


Thanks Oaklawn!!  I took it last October at a local cemetery and then just changed the color on the photo editing software. 

Just saw the post from RCIAG about getting display items from Target. I'll have to see if I can get one of those trees.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Sunday is the official day for Target to have Halloween up.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

They are slowly getting stuff out at my local Target. I had to buy the dark colored salad server skeleton hands. I really wanted them last year.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Went to my local Target today.They had 5 aisles setup for Halloween with scattered items actually out.They had pallets everywhere blocking what they did have out that wasn't costumes.. Going back again next week..it should be stocked fully by then..can't wait


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ours doesn't have anything yet. At least they didn't this past weekend. The first day of school for most districts in my area was Tuesday, so they were still going strong with the school supplies. I'll probably swing by on Saturday and see if anything is out yet. They seem to be a little bit faster in getting their stuff out than Wal-mart has been in the past few years.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Our Target won't get any Halloween stuff in till Sept 11th, WTH!!! I ca't believe it!! Grrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know what you all mean. I'm planning on heading back out to the better area next Wednesday or so, since this last trip got cut short; hopefully, Target will be totally stocked by then... and Halloween City and Spirit will actually be open


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im not going back to target till the end of the month, cant keep wasting all that gas just to see if they have anything on the shelves. plus this weeks bills are the big ones, gotta save for all those goodies when they do finally stock them.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

My local Target in Clermont FL has nothing but a couple dog toys out for Halloween. I was there yesterday. I will be checking the one in Kissimmee, as I pass it going to or from work every day (Should have checked today, as my 2AM to 3PM shift had me driving by while the store was still open)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

MY BLOW MOLD EMPIRE HAS JUST EXPANDED BY 3!! From Target online with only $9 shipping!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

My target only has candy out so far, not even moving any of the notebooks or lunchboxes yet to make room for candy and deco! WTH, all the school stuff has been on clearance, we started school weeks ago!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Candy, some costumes, lights, and a few decor pieces were the only items that were out today...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Sppokyone check out our Target, and she told me its all school supplies. Again.... WTH!?


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

*Target Halloween*

I hope target doent drop the ball like last years Halloween.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know what you mean exactly ~ but I was in Target yesterday and they had three aisle of candy out. That was all. I've been looking forward to seeing what they have.


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was in my local Target a few days ago and they had a whole corner of the store they were getting ready


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Last year was disappointing for me too. I think I bought a couple of skull candles and that was it. A year or two (or three?) before that, Target carried a lot of gothic type decorations that were really great, but I was not into Halloween much back then and didn't buy anything, which I now regret. 

I stopped in my local Target yesterday and there were several empty aisles where the school stuff used to be, they are making way for Halloween!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> MY BLOW MOLD EMPIRE HAS JUST EXPANDED BY 3!! From Target online with only $9 shipping!!


Nice, do you have a Target Red card? You would have received Free Shipping and 5% discount.


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

last year was a horrible selection


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I was at my Target today and they still had some summer gardening/grilling stuff and school supplies along with some bulk items in the rotating section, but had several rows clear with some black brick backgrounds going up. Around the store however, there were other signs of Halloween. There were Halloween cards, autumn scents in the candle aisle, some candy, dog outfits, toys, and treats, the dollar spot was full of Halloween goodies and some decorations including rugs and small glitter brooms and some Halloween music CD's by the greeting card section.


----------



## Mox_YardHaunter (Sep 8, 2012)

My local Target is finally stocking shelves!


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

The two Targets near my house only have the dog stuff out, and some items in their dollar section. I picked up two dog collars for my furry child, and would've gotten him some Halloween toys, but they where already cleared out of the best ones  

Hopefully they'll restock soon-


----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)

These Are from my local Target not much there. Not much there Hopefully there will be soon.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Way more than I have here! I'm so getting a pair of those purple haunted house ones


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

They had Halloween paper towels, cups, baking items, dollar spot items, Halloween Oreos, dog costumes and a few ther things. Starting to get candy out and a few decorations were out. Most of it was still back to school.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Man I need to checkout my local target. Hmm


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

ThedaBara said:


> Way more than I have here! I'm so getting a pair of those purple haunted house ones


Me too!!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Soooo.....Is Target worht taking a look at ? Or is it just lame cutie stuff?


----------



## BlackFriday (Aug 24, 2011)

Mox_YardHaunter I lovee that pumpkin, hopefully my target gets some of those!


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Stopped by my target, they had nothing but pumpkin oreos. They were starting to clear out the back to school stuff so hopefully it won't be long. Only other stuff was the Halloween dog toys and outfits.


----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)

I went to another local Target today. They had a little more out. That store looked more promising then the one that is closest to me. 

These were a couple of my finds today.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i like that tablecloth but hate vinyl tablecloths with a passion. whats the price tag on that thing?


----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry I don't remember the price tag. Most likely going to be around 20 or so. If I find out the correct price. I will post an update.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

alright, thanks. 20 dollars is way too much to pay for a vinyl tablecloth though, thats for sure. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not crazy the last few years with the overall look of Target's halloween items. I used to buy a lot from them each year. Seems like each year I find less and less I like. I think it started happening when they decided to "brand" their own stuff. They're so convenient to where I live I wish I liked their stuff better. 

BTW, saw this article on how they will be pricing their holiday mdse. http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/09...id=maing-grid7|ipad|dl3|sec1_lnk3&pLid=202887

My Goodwill had a bunch of their products the other day when I stopped in.


----------



## Coffinail (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. Should be interesting to see how they plan to maintain this attitude thru the rest of the year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In some ways the article doesn't surprise me. Members have commented for the last two years I'd say that they no longer run the kind of after holiday clearance sales they have in the past. The store is open the day after and the staff is pushing around carts of mdse to pull off the floor before shoppers have a good chance to go through it. Goodwill as I mentioned seems to be a beneficiary of it. So for them not to run big sales during the holidays seems to fit with that strategy.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's some stuff at Target. This is not me doing the video, but this person shows a lot of stuff they have though I think they are still putting up even more than this stuff.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

Went back to Target today and the only Halloween they have up is Halloween candy. They have the big signs up for Halloween but nothing but candy. They still have two aisles of summer clearance stuff and two whole aisles for school backpacks. At this rate, it looks like my Target won't have anything up for Halloween for at least a few more weeks.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

go to the 192/429 they have the most out


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

*target 2012*


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm spotting a lot of items I would like to pick up. I hope they come out with a tablecloth that is *not* vinyl, because I also hate those. The jars, bathroom rugs, small owls, and wine bottle stoppers are items I definitely will pick up. 

Damn my local Target, they always take forever with this stuff!!


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

lol very true i was there yesterday they had a few things but not much id give it another 3 days or so however they were taking down all the back to school stuff! but Walgreen had most of there stuff up they have 400 watt fog machines for 30 bucks


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry I don't have a picture. New cell phone with crappy digital camera. But our local Target had a $15 Spooky Phone. Similar in concept, and could be the same mfg, as one posted in the What Did You Buy thread. But it looked more "antiquey" / had more character in my opinion. That's the only "prop" type item that stood out to me as of yesterday afternoon. Hoping the full spread of Target Halloween items are done being stocked by this morning.

Of the items they did put out, I picked up the standard Black Light LED Mini Strobe for $8. Super K had much the same item, but no Blacklight LED ones, for $6. So in general, if you need a strobe of this form factor, Super K is the better buy.

In Target's "dollar" section, I bought 2 LED Black Lights (non-strobing) @ $2.50 each. They may well be worthless. If you've bought one and fired it up, please post your findings.









In the same "dollar" / bargain section at the front of the store, they did have some cute double-sided little street signs like Witch Parking Only, Psychopath Lane, etc. Nothing that interested me. But may be of interest to others.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Who ever was filming that video...needs to not film videos. I'm dizzy from trying to watch it LOL! Heading over to our Target today to see what's out.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a cloth one black with white print of the skeleton pumpkin and others


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Halloween 2012*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*New Pics from Target Halloween department...*

Thanks Madonna1983....nice pictures 

Here are mine...from the Hollywood Target (Florida) Not much, but it is a start. 

Will go back next week and see what they have.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

madonna, did they have that bed spread and pillowcase at target this year or is that an old find? i want one! how much did they cost if they're new?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ohhh i am really wanting to go to Target!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> madonna, did they have that bed spread and pillowcase at target this year or is that an old find? i want one! how much did they cost if they're new?


I think I am finally figuring out how to replay LOL actually they stopped the pillowcases in 2009 those are from 2009. that is actually just a black spread and a table runner just placed on top. They had pillow cases from either 2006 or 2007 through 2009 and they were $4.99 each.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> Thanks Madonna1983....nice pictures
> 
> Here are mine...from the Hollywood Target (Florida) Not much, but it is a start.
> 
> Will go back next week and see what they have.


we have the best one here on 192/429 in kissimmiee. they are always on top of things. let me see what pics i forgot to post


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

I apologize if I am double posting pics


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

madonna1983 said:


> I think I am finally figuring out how to replay LOL actually they stopped the pillowcases in 2009 those are from 2009. that is actually just a black spread and a table runner just placed on top. They had pillow cases from either 2006 or 2007 through 2009 and they were $4.99 each.


dangit! guess im gonna have to check amazon lol


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Purchased this yesterday at Target for $25 dollars. The urn comes with a sensor or a button in order to activate! Nonetheless I also had to use some black paint to highlight the "should be" darken/patina areas.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just bought a life size Target possibe skelly for $40








Took him for a ride, got looks of funny looks and a few honks.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

we were at Target last night and they only had about half of whats been pictured out. Still alot of Back to School stuff left. They really seem to be dragging their feet this year.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

madonna1983-i envy your decor! looks great! thanks for the pics!
ghost host-nice urn!
vwgirl-nice driver! i would definately drive around with that in my passenger seat!

Hoping to make it to Target this Friday to see if they finally have allll their halloween decor out...yet!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Halloeve55 said:


> madonna1983-i envy your decor! looks great! thanks for the pics!
> ghost host-nice urn!
> vwgirl-nice driver! i would definately drive around with that in my passenger seat!
> 
> Hoping to make it to Target this Friday to see if they finally have allll their halloween decor out...yet!


You do not know how much I appreciate that


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

vwgirl said:


> I just bought a life size Target possibe skelly for $40
> View attachment 127286
> 
> 
> Took him for a ride, got looks of funny looks and a few honks.


Lol awesome


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Shadowbat & Halloeve55,

I totally feel you on how Target is dragging their feet this year in putting out their Halloween merchandise. No one Target seems the same that I've seen. (I know because I drove to multiple Target stores) and Target also seem to have less of a selection this year too! I don't know why since Halloween is so profitable for them. I typically spend more money there than at any other store. Plus this is the first year they don't have plasture tombstones or gargoyles either  It just kills me that Michael's already has their Halloween stuff on sale + moving in Christmas decorations and Target hasn't figured out that Fall is almost here.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Ghost Host said:


> Shadowbat & Halloeve55,
> It just kills me that Michael's already has their Halloween stuff on sale + moving in Christmas decorations and Target hasn't figured out that Fall is almost here.


Sooooo true! My Target just has candy out and that's it. I was very let down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like Target is giving costco a run for their money with their poseable skeleton for 40 dollars


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Trinity1 said:


> Who ever was filming that video...needs to not film videos. I'm dizzy from trying to watch it LOL! Heading over to our Target today to see what's out.


Agreed. Walk through and look at everything, then go back and film it when you're a little less excited. Every 12-year-old with a camera thinks he/she is a professional photographer.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> You do not know how much I appreciate that


 You are very welcome! Thanks again for all the inspiration..especially with the boneys!



Ghost Host said:


> Shadowbat & Halloeve55,
> 
> I totally feel you on how Target is dragging their feet this year in putting out their Halloween merchandise. No one Target seems the same that I've seen. (I know because I drove to multiple Target stores) and Target also seem to have less of a selection this year too! I don't know why since Halloween is so profitable for them. I typically spend more money there than at any other store. Plus this is the first year they don't have plasture tombstones or gargoyles either  It just kills me that Michael's already has their Halloween stuff on sale + moving in Christmas decorations and Target hasn't figured out that Fall is almost here.


i'm an avid target shopper  and this has been the slowest year they put out halloween decor..the TWO guys they had stocking all the aisles were moving slow as turtles and kept gossiping with each other..I was quite ready to do the unloading myself! lol



Sublime Nightmare said:


> Sooooo true! My Target just has candy out and that's it. I was very let down.


mine was all candy too..decor should come first..after all..a nicely decorated house comes before trick-or-treating! (unless you have a serious sweet tooth! )



Mr. Gris said:


> Looks like Target is giving costco a run for their money with their poseable skeleton for 40 dollars
> View attachment 127362


I want it! I need to stop coming on here..I'm getting visually broker by the minute! (at least i have it planned in my mind what i want! hehe)


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ghost Host said:


> Shadowbat & Halloeve55,
> 
> I totally feel you on how Target is dragging their feet this year in putting out their Halloween merchandise. No one Target seems the same that I've seen. (I know because I drove to multiple Target stores) and Target also seem to have less of a selection this year too! I don't know why since Halloween is so profitable for them. I typically spend more money there than at any other store. Plus this is the first year they don't have plasture tombstones or gargoyles either  It just kills me that Michael's already has their Halloween stuff on sale + moving in Christmas decorations and Target hasn't figured out that Fall is almost here.


actually I think Target last year had much less for Halloween. This year the display and the change of packaging is so nice!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

glad to see more skeles and at reasonable prices!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

What's with all the Owl stuff this year?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

good observation, Scatterbrains. There were lots of owls at other stores this year too - Home Goods, Dollar Tree, etc. Guess Owls are IN.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

vwgirl said:


> I just bought a life size Target possibe skelly for $40
> View attachment 127286
> 
> 
> Took him for a ride, got looks of funny looks and a few honks.


I'll bet you got funny looks - the Skelly was driving!!!


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

ghost host said:


> View attachment 127285
> 
> 
> purchased this yesterday at target for $25 dollars. The urn comes with a sensor or a button in order to activate! Nonetheless i also had to use some black paint to highlight the "should be" darken/patina areas.


love!! Love!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> What's with all the Owl stuff this year?


Right, and most somehow learned to do their head feathers in dreadlocks, it seems


I don't know what to think of Target this year, as nearly everything looks _far_ too cute from what I have glimped here and the little bit that was set up in the store last week. Thanks for the pictures, though.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Madonna1983, 

I really love all of your decor photos. You've really inspired me to get some Halloween bedding. You have a great eye! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> What's with all the Owl stuff this year?


It's a new gimmick. People want things new and different, and people that like Halloween probably have the general stuff already like pumpkins, ghosts, skeletons, cats, witches, etc. so it's something different. Are owls really that scary though? Oh well. Let's see if it lasts more than a year. I really don't think black cats are that scary either, but they are for Halloween too.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

vwgirl said:


> I just bought a life size Target possibe skelly for $40
> View attachment 127286
> 
> 
> Took him for a ride, got looks of funny looks and a few honks.


That's a classic look right there! A skeleton driving a Bug!


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Went to the Target in Mission Valley here in San Diego(on Mission Center Rd) They had about half of the dollar stuff out, and where in the process of taking the back to school stuff down, and putting up the Halloween items. They had about half of it set up, mostly candy and bake-ware items. I'm going back at the end of the week to see what else they have up.

Dollar Section Items:
































What they have out on the floor so far:


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In the last few years I really feel that most stores are treating Halloween like the proverbial "red headed stepchild" of Christmas. Just putting out a TON of candy because even folks that don't decorate will still buy candy to hand out, putting out a few decorations to appease us, & then creeping Christmas in at the same time.

Last year the closest Wal Mart to me did this as did Target. The Walmart a little further away had a few more decorations but in general, outside of the seasonal Halloween stores, the big box stores just don't seem to wanna bother with Halloween the way they used to. I used to be able to go into Walmart & see life sized figures whether Gemmy or Tekky, tons of decor, tons of costumes, now it's the attitude of "Meh, lets order some stuff to keep the few die hards happy, over do the candy, & move in Christmas at the same time." Even Michaels doesn't really do the life sized figures much anymore.

Seriously, the amount of candy some of these places buy is ridonkulous. There's no way it all gets sold.

I guess Christmas is such a definite seller I understand putting it out early, but then, as I've said before, it's like some stores that put out Halloween early like Home Goods, you gotta buy the Christmas stuff now too or else come November it's gone. I guess the only difference is some stores will restock Christmas stuff.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hate to double post but here I go anyway since I just went back & saw some more pics. 

Every year Target has this big baking section & every year that's what's leftover in the 75% off section yet every year it's the same, they have a whole aisle dedicated to baking stuff. Sometimes they seem to have more baking supplies than they do decor.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

madonna1983 said:


> View attachment 127102
> View attachment 127103
> View attachment 127104
> View attachment 127105
> ...


Really cool stuff! What's the price on the tree in the black pot? It looks like 2.00 to me but, that can't be right


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I would love to buy all their baking pans Halloween theme! Buts that just me. Although I do agree, its starting to get more like "mehh"




RCIAG said:


> Hate to double post but here I go anyway since I just went back & saw some more pics.
> 
> Every year Target has this big baking section & every year that's what's leftover in the 75% off section yet every year it's the same, they have a whole aisle dedicated to baking stuff. Sometimes they seem to have more baking supplies than they do decor.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Went in today for the $40.00 skelly & there was just a few items up, fortunately it was one of them. They had two in stock. Took a couple of photos to add to the thread


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Here are 2 more photos


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for pics. Blast them, I MUST have that spooky phone. I keep waiting for it to show up online and it never does.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

I was at my local target again yesterday and still nothing much out. They are clearing out the back to school stuff and hopefully soon will be putting out the Halloween stuff. This is pretty much how my store was last year. Nothing fully stocked until near the end of September. I suspect next weekend they will finally have some stuff out.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

ALKONOST said:


> Really cool stuff! What's the price on the tree in the black pot? It looks like 2.00 to me but, that can't be right


lol I think the small one is $12 or $15


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

my Target is about 95% done YAY!!!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> What's with all the Owl stuff this year?


It is actually very cool when you see it in person


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

lisaloo said:


> madonna1983,
> 
> i really love all of your decor photos. You've really inspired me to get some halloween bedding. You have a great eye! Thanks for sharing!


i thank you very very much!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> It's a new gimmick. People want things new and different, and people that like Halloween probably have the general stuff already like pumpkins, ghosts, skeletons, cats, witches, etc. so it's something different. Are owls really that scary though? Oh well. Let's see if it lasts more than a year. I really don't think black cats are that scary either, but they are for Halloween too.


Many of the stores have sold owls for quite a few years now, just they happened to look better than some that I (and Scatterbrains, I'm sure) have seen this season. Having them appear like something from a tainted candy-fueled fever dream _is_ new, though...



RCIAG said:


> In the last few years I really feel that most stores are treating Halloween like the proverbial "red headed stepchild" of Christmas. Just putting out a TON of candy because even folks that don't decorate will still buy candy to hand out, putting out a few decorations to appease us, & then creeping Christmas in at the same time.


Sadly, yes, that does seem to be the case. Even the Halloween stores seem to care less, taking their good old time in opening this year...


----------



## Seraphin (Jul 20, 2009)

Didnt even see this thread before I posted in another one but:

Target Gargoyles? - I absolutely love the gargoyles Target has out every year. Has anyone seen them for 2012 yet at Target?

Related: The south NJ Targets advised me their Halloween stuff will be setup by end of next week!


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Seraphin said:


> Didnt even see this thread before I posted in another one but:
> 
> Target Gargoyles? - I absolutely love the gargoyles Target has out every year. Has anyone seen them for 2012 yet at Target?
> 
> Related: The south NJ Targets advised me their Halloween stuff will be setup by end of next week!




I did see one today


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

I thought everyone was joking about Target dragging their feet but geez. I was at two Targets today- one was half school stuff and a tiny bit of Halloween, and one was empty! No school stuff, but nothing else either. The most I ended up with was a cup with a skull on it. 

Also, I've seen the orange blanket posted but thought I'd mention there's also a black one with white spiderwebs on it.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> Here are 2 more photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see what im getting!the flaming pumpkin


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

madonna1983 said:


> lol I think the small one is $12 or $15


Thanks! I think I'll have to go get one anyway


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*New Photos*

Stopped in today, they only put out a few more items since yesterday. I took my camera in to get a few more photos for you all


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

*Part 2*

Here are 4 more


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

dangit, now i think im going to end up spending a million dollars at target this year... lol


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

omg Just got back had to pick up Snow White and the Huntsman on Blu Ray and Target is FINALLY putting their things out in Charlotte  OMG

I just got my 100 string lights (orange, purple, orange/purple/green) and an animated ghost that raises and lowers for $15  They have the coolest skelly in a cage that shakes and a ghost that pushes its face out with a green cast to it on a black hooded figure.

They are still putting things out put omg FINALLY  yes yes yes I am putting lights up in the house tonight and testing this ghost mwhaahaha


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Went to Target in Culver City, CA this afternoon; and they still have barely started putting things out. The only candy they have out is at the some of the ends of the checkout lanes (not that I need any more sugar!)... and there's a lot of bare shelves they've set aside, and are just starting to sporadically fill in.

However... I did manage to snag myself a nice 100% cotton tablecloth, and a coveted 'Spooky Telephone'. I liked it so much I made a video of it in action. (Tablecloth is in the video, too).


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

That phone is neat, says alot of phrases and I love that laugh!!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

My Target haul tonight...Spooky Phone, both Gargoyles (they look better in person than in the pics), the tombstone with the hand coming out, a big plastic skull with the vampire teeth, a package of 10 ornaments for the Halloween tree I have. They have a lot of the same/similar stuff as years before, but I can always find something I like there. This year I've been to Big Lots a couple times and Spirit a couple times and left empty handed, so other than the Walgreens skellies I managed to get my hands on, Target looks like the next best place for me.

BTW: The flaming pumpkin is pretty cool, but I already have so many flaming pots that that one would look out of place.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Still haven't made it to my target yet! My husband did call me yesterday to tell me he was at target since he was in the area! and then he proceeded to tell me 'they have all their Halloween stuff out finally'...wrong..just wrong! but I will be going in 2 days.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

HazelLenore said:


> Went to Target in Culver City, CA this afternoon; and they still have barely started putting things out. The only candy they have out is at the some of the ends of the checkout lanes (not that I need any more sugar!)... and there's a lot of bare shelves they've set aside, and are just starting to sporadically fill in.
> 
> However... I did manage to snag myself a nice 100% cotton tablecloth, and a coveted 'Spooky Telephone'. I liked it so much I made a video of it in action. (Tablecloth is in the video, too).
> 
> Cool phone!!! I didn't see it at our location but I may have missed it or it's not out yet. I also bought that tablecloth plus a couple of the the plastic ones as I use those for photo backdrops at our party.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was at Target yesterday morning and they were working feverishly putting things out.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Nothing at the 3 targets in my area yet 
( Aventura, Hollywood and Pembroke Pines, FL )


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

They better be feverishly working, it's the middle of September! And I definitely want that phone.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

I was there yesterday and in the dollar section they had little black lights but the were led lights. They were 2.50. Are led black lights better than the cheap bulbs they usually sale? I didnt know so I didnt buy one.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The "regular" cheap black light bulbs get terribly hot. I have an LED black spotlight from last year. It's ok, and not nearly as warm.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Our dollar section is stocked! Or should I say it was until I visited . They were clearing the stupid school stuff out and putting up Halloween labels (insert happy dance here)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

SPOOK-ELLA said:


> I was there yesterday and in the dollar section they had little black lights but the were led lights. They were 2.50. Are led black lights better than the cheap bulbs they usually sale? I didnt know so I didnt buy one.


I have had regular black light bulbs before, and to me they just aren't that bright enough, and as someone said, they do get really hot. You are better off getting LED black light bulb, or a fluorescent black light. Last year Target was selling these smaller fluorescent lights with power cord / thing you put in the fluorescent light. They weren't super huge, but it's pretty bright to me.

I have a feeling it's the 18 inch fluorescent light they are selling at partycity that they sold at Target last year: http://www.partycity.com/product/fl...?sortby=ourPicks&pp=60&size=all&navSet=170570


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

This morning I went to my local Target and found that they finally have a team of people busting out their whole Halloween display. I stopped going for about a week cause i was tired of seeing a tiny amount of stuff out but never any progress. I didnt get anything today, I'll wait for the whole display to be up in all its glory. Im happier when its all set up. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Wifeofrankie said:


> Im happier when its all set up. It gives me a warm fuzzy feeling.


I never get tired of reading statements like this because I can relate so much to that feeling! It's all I can do to NOT run to the Halloween section of whatever store I happen into. Can you imagine seeing a 50+ year old guy running to the back of Target just to get the the Halloween display? 

Wife of Frankie, in what part of NORCAL are you located? My wife and I are both native northern Californians (Bay Area), who have been banished to the gloomy Pacific Northwest.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Tonight, when I (a 50+ year old woman) am running to the back of my local Target to see if the Halloween stuff is set up, I will be thinking of you, FatRanza.  I feel like an adult at Christmastime, but I still feel like a little girl at Hallowee'en.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

I enjoy watching the 50 some year old guys playing with those "Try Me" buttons


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

OK I think my Spooky Telephone is broken. Mine doesn't ring at all it just talks, whether the handset is on the cradle or not. Not at all like a real telephone. It just talks whenever the motion sensor picks up on movement. Not a very believable prop. It's going back. I hope the other phones are working properly.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

GhostMagnet said:


> I feel like an adult at Christmastime, but I still feel like a little girl at Hallowee'en.


HAHA! That's exactly the way I feel too! Well, except for feeling like a little girl.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

FatRanza, ironmaiden, & Ghostmagnet

I completely understand your school boy/girl feeling about running to the Halloween section at any store. I'm 29 and I act like I'm 12 all over agian when I Halloween shop. I force my wife to help me find the pre-determined items first, and so we can put them into the shopping cart before anyone else gets them or before the store sells out. I do this regardless even if its in September or when items go on clearence on Nov 1st. The problem is I always buy more than one just in case or if I had a special project in mind like multiple gargoyles for cemetary gate entrances. lol


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Also I love this forum! It helps me to stay informed and it allows me to window shop without having to leave my house. Not to mention the numerous amount of reviews and helpful tips. Love this site and this thread!


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

HexMe said:


> OK I think my Spooky Telephone is broken. Mine doesn't ring at all it just talks, whether the handset is on the cradle or not. Not at all like a real telephone. It just talks whenever the motion sensor picks up on movement. Not a very believable prop. It's going back. I hope the other phones are working properly.


If you haven't returned it yet... double check to make sure the phone handset is firmly in the cradle. You have to kind of click it back down, or for some reason it'll skip the ring and just play the voice. I noticed the same thing a couple of times.

If it is all the way down... then it definitely sounds broken.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Hazel. I noticed the one I had the cradle didn't go up or down, it was sort of just stuck. When I went to return it and get another, of the 3 left on the shelf ,only 1 worked properly so...

...anyone who wants a properly working Spooky Phone should get to their Targets ASAP so they have the pick of the lot!


----------



## magipink1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Any sight of the Spooky Gummies-Ya know Gummy fangs, brains, skulls out there on the shelves anywhere? I'm trying to find those specific candies.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I am so getting the caged skeleton and the face out ghost.


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Ghost Host, buying more than one of the same thing...YES! I do that, (unless it's expensive) and it's always best to have three.  

I didn't see a telephone at our Target, but they aren't finished putting everything out.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

HexMe said:


> Thanks Hazel. I noticed the one I had the cradle didn't go up or down, it was sort of just stuck. When I went to return it and get another, of the 3 left on the shelf ,only 1 worked properly so...
> 
> ...anyone who wants a properly working Spooky Phone should get to their Targets ASAP so they have the pick of the lot!


Glad you managed to snag one that works properly. They're a little lightweight-ish... but so darn cool I can overlook it. (That and they're priced reasonably enough for what you're getting.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Imma get the haunted ash urn, the antique phone, revealer tombstone, and rising reaper and maybe the prisoner this year or on Nov 1 for net years farm theme and dead room theme


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I was told that we were weeks away from Halloween being put out. Decided to take a chance and drop by today. When I saw the huge wall display, I got giddy and also quickened my pace! 

My favorite prop is definately the phone. Love the recordings. I discovered that when you're dialing it and you touch the finger rest on the dial, the phone rings multiple times too. Should have gotten it tonight. They only have two. Will go back tomorrow!

Lisa


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

So, how much does the telephone cost anyway? I don't think I've seen a price mentioned.

(Hey, look at that, my 100th post! I just became a "Crypt Keeper")


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

FatRanza said:


> So, how much does the telephone cost anyway? I don't think I've seen a price mentioned.
> 
> (Hey, look at that, my 100th post! I just became a "Crypt Keeper")


It's $15.00


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

greaseballs80 said:


> It's $15.00



Hey that's a bargain! Thanks greaseballs!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Went to the local Target (central NJ)
One isle of scattered Halloween prop merchandise was out so far with Back to school still filling the rest of the seasonal section. I grabbed the phone, bag of bones, one scull, haunted urn and
Creepy cloth.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

And this is the ghost I picked up at Target a few days ago:


----------



## bsm0f0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Telephone is hard to find around here. I've only seen display models  ... I'll keep trying until Halloween as one was finally working and it's just too good to pass up.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

bsm0f0 said:


> Telephone is hard to find around here. I've only seen display models  ... I'll keep trying until Halloween as one was finally working and it's just too good to pass up.


Do you have Menards where you live? They have them for $15 and I think I read the Canadian Walmarts have them so we should too.


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Mr. Gris said:


> Looks like Target is giving costco a run for their money with their poseable skeleton for 40 dollars
> View attachment 127362


We bought one of these and I am not sure we are going to keep it. The proportions of it are really weird. Ribs are too small. Spine is too long. The tibia/fibula are too short in comparison to the femur. That said, if you sit him in a chair the leg proportions are ok because it helps it sit well. Throw a shirt or some creepy cloth over the ribs and it will help camouflage the ribs and spine a bit. If you are going to hand or stand this guy, I would look for a different one.


----------



## mikeerdas (Jan 30, 2010)

*$25 Fog Machine with Remote and $60 bubble fogger*

Didn't purchase, but saw these today at Target. $25 for the regular fogger. $60 for the bubble fogger:


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We were at Target today. They look to be about 80% done with their Halloween stocking. Im very underwhelmed to be honest. I did buy a new throw though. I really like the hanging flaming pumpkin but it just wasnt worth $25 to me.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

Shadowbat, I'm with you. I am very disappointed with the selection this year...damn Target, why you gotta be like that? You where great a few years back!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I bought the hanging, light-up skeleton and the face-out ghost (black version) yesterday. If anyone else gets the skeleton, don't do like I did and turn it inside-out searching for the battery compartment, as it is located in a pouch on the outside, just under the left armpit; the instructions were _no_ help whatsoever, since all they said was "near the shoulder" and showed no picture...


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

ThedaBara,

I agree with you on target this year. I only saw 3 items that I had to have (antique phone, gargoyles, & candy corn oreos). Everything else was a repeat from last year just with a new twist/design to it. Plus there were more costumes and less props this year too.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm I wonder if Targets are getting different things across the country? My target was loaded with things I spent about $75 the past two days on lights, props and items. They had some really cool things I've never seen before. Actually of all the stores they are best by far... Walmart this year is really bad. Nothing at all really the only thing I found there was a throw rug. I could have easily dropped $300 in Target though.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Sookie

I believe you are right that different Targets have different items. Reason I say this is because I have visited numerous Targets in the past three days (just to find some Candy Corn Oreos [The best Oreos I ever had by the way]) and I notice that some of the items at the other Targets I visited has items that my Target did not carry. For an example my Target does not have ceiling creepy cloth, planter/urns, or any scary trees in planters. This may be due to that's its too early to tell or different areas have different clients and purchase orders. But who knows really


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Candy cane Oreos are the best Oreos ever.

Target is quite disappointing this year. My Target also seems to have a much smaller crappier set up. They filled most of the aisles with candy and just shoved a few decorations off in a corner. I only bought a little black potted Halloween tree decoration and honestly that's probably all I will buy unless they get more. Most of what I saw in my Target they had last year.


----------



## bsm0f0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Deadna said:


> Do you have Menards where you live? They have them for $15 and I think I read the Canadian Walmarts have them so we should too.


Nope, but I got lucky and found one not on display. They don't come in a box and it was stuffed underneath the spiders ... I assume someone hid it to come back later for it. I snagged it and one of the huge light up pumpkins, I couldn't resist.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Antique phone sold out in two targets here.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

One Target I went to Friday night had a pretty good display setup with a haunted house hanging above:








Has anybody got the $6 small pumpkins that light up? I thought about getting one of those but I'm not sure.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

Garthgoyle said:


> I bought the hanging, light-up skeleton and the face-out ghost (black version) yesterday. If anyone else gets the skeleton, don't do like I did and turn it inside-out searching for the battery compartment, as it is located in a pouch on the outside, just under the left armpit; the instructions were _no_ help whatsoever, since all they said was "near the shoulder" and showed no picture...



How's the light-up skeleton in real life? I keep thinking about buying it, I just wish my store had one on display so I could take a look at it.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I got the Caged Skeleton and the Face out Ghost (black) today. The ghost works perfectly, but for the skeleton, I'm still trying to find a screwdriver thin enough to open the battery compartment!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

HalloScream said:


> One Target I went to Friday night had a pretty good display setup with a haunted house hanging above:
> View attachment 128587
> 
> 
> Has anybody got the $6 small pumpkins that light up? I thought about getting one of those but I'm not sure.


This is how my Target is. They always have a few good things every year.  Walmart completely and totally sucks. Nothing but candy and paper products. They're completely worthless. But Target at least does their part to celebrate the season.


----------



## Blackriver Recorporations (Sep 16, 2012)

Lurker her for a couple of weeks, so I decided to join. Hi everybody!

I think some of the Target items are pretty nice this year. I picked up a couple of the 5 foot skeletons (which is exactly the same as the CVS/Costco hold-a-pose skeleton), and I think it outshines the Walgreen's version (although it's $8 more even with the Target Red-card discount) - more range of motion and sturdier plastic. 

Finally found the Haunted Urn, very creepy, and it has some nice long sayings once the try-me button is moved over to "on", but it's pretty sensitive...so it's back in try-me mode. Also picked up the Haunted Phone, the large gargoyle, a few skulls with moveable jaws (although I tend to prefer the glow-in-the-dark version from last year that had the same mold).

I have the Haunted Phone displayed with the hand-set on the side of the phone, not on the cradle, and I leave it in sensor mode...so when someone turns off the light, it starts talking (doesn't ring, just talks).

The Halloween plates are smaller this year, but picked up a couple of the black plates with the jack-o-lantern on them. The bowls I passed on, waaaay too small. The wine-stoppers aren't nearly as cool as year's past...the owl left me cold, and the skull ones aren't as nice without the gem eyes (and I really don't like the giant "CHINA" stamp on the back of the skulls...who OK-ed that design decision? I'll probably pass on those...I think they may have been made in India in years past).

Grabbed one of the spooky potholders with the skeleton hand printed on it, the large black and white spooky table cloth, the POISON with skull and crossbones hand towel set. 

And let's not forget the haunted-house boxer shorts! 

Also grabbed the big box of 42 snack-sized Herr's potato chips, and a creepy and bizarre $4 purple-tinged "Mister President" mask with elastic on the back (only saw a Mitt version...not sure if there is also a Barack version). 

I did not see any of the Halloween nutcrackers this year! Hopefully they will continue to make those. I would pick up one on occasion in the last couple years - and found several on clearance last year. (My favorite is the devil from 2 years ago where the face is wood colored - stays out year round). I was hoping for a better looking version of Frankenstein's monster/Witch/ and Wolfman...and was really hoping for a Monster from the Black Lagoon or possibly the Invisible Man (with the robe and bandages).

Still on the fence about the flaming pumpkin...have not see that in action yet. I also saw a couple of larger tombstones ($25 and $30 versions) which looked impressive - One said "Rest in pieces" with a Edward Gorey-esque skull at the top, and the other has 2 little jack-o-lanterns at the top and a bat on the front - and read "Farewell". They just so darn fragile though.

That's all for now.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

how much do the target skellies cost? their website doesnt say, just says only available in stores. but with my awesome super wonderful luck, by the time i get to target again, they'll be sold out. i just cant win lol

oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## superwes95 (Sep 16, 2012)

I went to my local target yesterday! I wasn't sure if they had set up the halloween display yet since last year it came late. I was very impressed by the selection this year. The telephone was my favorite thing I saw other than the candy which was a big temptation on my part. Then on the back wall was some garden clearance and back to school/college clearance stuff left over. The garden stuff was running low but the school stuff was in good supply. I want the school/.college stuff to last for at least 2 more weeks b/c I know what they put up in its replacement (xmas lights/figures). Does anyone think target can avoid the holiday stuff until at least October 1 this year? I know my question isn't halloween related but I want to hear some answers from you guys!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Curse this thread. I had no intentions of hitting Target this week ~ I'ts an hour away... and now I MUST go.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Now I also want to drive up to Target!!!

Blackriver - welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Penumbra said:


> The ghost works perfectly, but for the skeleton, I'm still trying to find a screwdriver thin enough to open the battery compartment!


Grab an eyeglass kit (any vision center sells them, including at Walmart), which includes a tiny screwdriver; that is what I use if I need a miniscule one

Welcome to the madhouse, Blackriver Recorporations


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

HalloScream said:


> One Target I went to Friday night had a pretty good display setup with a haunted house hanging above:
> 
> Has anybody got the $6 small pumpkins that light up? I thought about getting one of those but I'm not sure.


Aaah, this is nice! The Targets near my house have been half-assing it 

I'm not sure if they're the same pumpkins, but I got two small LED pumpkins that where $3.00 each. They give out a nice bright light, so I would recommend getting them.


----------



## Blackriver Recorporations (Sep 16, 2012)

mariposa0283 said:


> how much do the target skellies cost? their website doesnt say, just says only available in stores. but with my awesome super wonderful luck, by the time i get to target again, they'll be sold out. i just cant win lol
> 
> oh, and welcome to the forum.


The Target Skeletons are $40 ($38 with the Red Card - Target's credit card). It looks like they are getting 2 per store, from what I can see (at least initially).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Blackriver, welcome aboard and liked your descriptions. Nothing set up other than candy at my Target yesterday, so far all of you guys are my eyes and ears there. I'd love to see more photos from Target in the meantime. But Target and Walmart are so late putting out decorations not much more money left to spend.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

Blackriver Recorporations said:


> The Target Skeletons are $40 ($38 with the Red Card - Target's credit card). It looks like they are getting 2 per store, from what I can see (at least initially).


20 bucks cheaper than kmart, maybe ill get lucky and target will only have just put out their halloween stuff by the time i make it back that way.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh for Pete's sake....I finally got a Spooky Telephone that works properly (rings and then the spooky voice talks when picked up) but I just now noticed the sensor doesn't work. At all. I put the phone in the hall so that it would ring whenever someone walked by or spoke loudly. Nothing. Not even if I bang on the table. And of course by now I have removed the tags and thrown them out...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> . But Target and Walmart are so late putting out decorations not much more money left to spend.


EXACTLY! I am bumming about that. Between Yankee Candle, Grandin Road, Micheals and Spirit of Halloween ~ I already blew the budget. I was stalking both Kmart and Target for the past month, but nothing was there in time! (Yes. I have impulse control issues. LOL)


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Blackriver Recorporations said:


> Lurker her for a couple of weeks, so I decided to join. Hi everybody!
> 
> 
> I did not see any of the Halloween nutcrackers this year! Hopefully they will continue to make those.



Our Target(s) had them, but not with Halloween. They were on the endcaps in Home decor.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

just came back from target....i was totally unimpressed. I did pick up some Halloween pyrex bowls but that's it. Pretty sad.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The Target skelly isnt that bad, I had a $5 gift card so it was $35 

Besides, there are NONE of the Walgreens version anywhere near my house and with these gas prices I'll be [email protected]&!%* if I drive out of my way.

I tried what was recommended here, called the area WAG stores, gave the inventory #, called several times a week. Nothing. 

I dont know about the WAG skelly (since I have never seen one in person) but you do have to be careful posing the Target version and the spine is delicate and I dont care for how the knees cross when it sits. But this is reasonably priced so I will live with the flaws and/or limitations.


So Target skelly, yous my new best pal


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

im going to have to drive almost 2 hours to kearny to get me a skelly from target as the target closest to me is sold out, they do apparently have their halloween stock out now (took em freakin long enough!).


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

HexMe said:


> Oh for Pete's sake....I finally got a Spooky Telephone that works properly (rings and then the spooky voice talks when picked up) but I just now noticed the sensor doesn't work. At all. I put the phone in the hall so that it would ring whenever someone walked by or spoke loudly. Nothing. Not even if I bang on the table. And of course by now I have removed the tags and thrown them out...


 I didn't even think to see if the sensor on mine was working. I saw your post & checked ..it didn't work until I moved it to a well lit area.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I was at Target last week. They had some "decent" stuff but as with more retailers, their selecetion seems to be waning. They had a nice resin gargoyle statue on an ornate base that I picked up and almost bought but put it back, as I have two gargoyles from there last year that I haven't used yet. Some of the resin tombstones were okay but why did they have to put a silvery hand coming out of one or a silver jack o lantern on one? They have more indoor decor and some of it is nice, just not what I'm in the market for. The skeletons are okay but pricey. I walked out empty handed but may go back and see if they put out anythig else as they were still unpacking some boxes, most of which were costumes I suspect.


----------



## Blackriver Recorporations (Sep 16, 2012)

ironmaiden said:


> The Target skelly isnt that bad, I had a $5 gift card so it was $35
> 
> Besides, there are NONE of the Walgreens version anywhere near my house and with these gas prices I'll be [email protected]&!%* if I drive out of my way.
> 
> ...


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

The tombstones are nice. they look good and are heavy, not the cheap styrafoam.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

sweet&sinister said:


> I didn't even think to see if the sensor on mine was working. I saw your post & checked ..it didn't work until I moved it to a well lit area.



Yes, people need to realize that motion sensored items work by breaking a beam of light. I thought I had enough light falling on my lantern prop last year but didn't and it didn't go off. Hope that's the problem with HexMe's phone. Sometimes you will see a prop that is motion and sound sensored to try to trigger under as many circumstances as possible.


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by sweet&sinister View Post
> I didn't even think to see if the sensor on mine was working. I saw your post & checked ..it didn't work until I moved it to a well lit area.


Thanks, I'll try it. It's in a lit area anyway but maybe the light needs to be brighter. Which sort of defeats the purpose of a HALLOWEEN prop... Ah, what can I expect from a $15 expenditure? At least it looks cool and works when you play around with it.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I haven't seen the 5' skeleton at Target. It sounds like he is better than the Walgreens even though more expensive. I'll be tempted to use my Target card if I see him.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

No spooky telephones at my Target


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Finally! Pics from Target for Halloween 2012 *

I visited the Target in Hollywood, FL ( Hollywood Mall ) and was happy to see that they have finally started to set up for Halloween.

Will check back at the end of the week to see what else is out.

Wall Decals










Halloween Nutcrackers










Crow Aisle Sign










Candy Corn










Some cool Candy and Sodas










More cool Candy and Halloween DVD movies


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics from Halooywood Target for Halloween 2012*

Specialty Halloween Candy










Costumes










Target Exclusive Costumes










More Costumes










And more...










More....


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More PIcs from Hollywood Target for Halloween 2012*

More Pics...continued...



















Halloween Decor










Pumpkins and more decor:










Cool Lighted Vine Owl:










Halloween Housewares...cups...etc...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Target Halloween 2012 Pics continues ( Hollywood, FL )*

More Halloween Candy:




























In-store sign:










Inexpensive Halloween Party give-aways:










Huge Talking and lighted Skull:


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Halloween 2012 Pictures from Target, Hollywood, FL*

Metal Luminaries:










Miscellaneous Decorations:










Halloween Gargoyles:










Medium-sized Tombstones:










Halloween Party supplies:










Tree, Wreath and Owl:


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Last set of Pics for now from Hollywood, FL Target*

Last 3 pics for now:










More Party Supplies:










Real Pumpkins!


----------



## bsm0f0 (Oct 10, 2011)

HalloScream said:


> Has anybody got the $6 small pumpkins that light up? I thought about getting one of those but I'm not sure.


I bought the giant one ... it was so awesome I went back and got a skinny/tall one with the evil face as a buddy and one of the smaller (not the smallest, battery operated) pumpkins. I went in grabbed it and left ... trying not to look at anything else. I set them up Saturday night and they work brilliantly. While I was setting up some other things, my wife snuck off and bought 4 of the smaller pumpkins and another giant one. I wanted to send her back to return them, but the fact that I can replace the light bulb AND the cord if it goes bad is nice ... not to mention I only have to carve two pumpkins this year instead of 5+. The giant pumpkin puts off a TON of light, I might have to add some mesh to the openings or find a dimmer light to tone it down ... the smaller pumpkins are much better in terms of brightness. None of the pumpkins have flickering lights so you'll need to pick up flickering bulbs if you want them to look as if they are candle lit.

She also came back with one of each of the heavy tombstones, two of the small, spider web lanterns, one of the heavy gargoyle statues, some lights and the ghost face prop. Wife likes him, but I'm not a fan of the ghost face prop due to the mechanical noise it makes when the face moves front to back (kind of loud and it moves before the sound starts). Her idea is to hang him in the bathroom shower of all places. The spiderweb lanterns I like, $12, the light they produce is really nice and soft. Tombstones, I've no clue what to do with them and they are heavy, 10-15 pounds.

Does anyone have the 5-6ft lamp? She was asking me if she could get it ($50) but I'd like to know if it's worth picking up before I spend even more money and clear out a second room.


----------



## Robin Marks (Aug 30, 2012)

To make my light sensor prop work properly I placed a booklight from the dollar store hidden so it light the prop (and sensor). When the TOT walked by they broke the light beam and the prop triggered! Worked like a charm! Best of all, It was a buck!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Robin Marks said:


> To make my light sensor prop work properly I placed a book-light from the dollar store hidden so it light the prop (and sensor). When the TOT walked by they broke the light beam and the prop triggered! Worked like a charm! Best of all, It was a buck!!!



Awesome idea. All props that have a 'motion sensor' are indeed light sensors. 

If they are used in an area that is* too *dark, they will most likely *not *work properly.

An infrared LED can also be used, facing the light / motion sensor. When the 'beam' is broken, the prop goes off


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Joker for the great photos. Any more with props in them? Assume those were stocked yet.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Revealer is only $20? Great Deal. Did you see it in action?


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm curious about the Gargoyles on the left of the photo? Seems the tombstone ones are $12, do you remember the price of the ones on the left?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^^Some person was showing off the Revealer on youtube at the store, but really you can't see what it looks like because it's in a box. You can hear it making noises by pressing a button, but not physically see what it does. Tekkytoys has it on their website, and they don't have the video for it YET - just a picture.


----------



## bsm0f0 (Oct 10, 2011)

deadboy said:


> I'm curious about the Gargoyles on the left of the photo? Seems the tombstone ones are $12, do you remember the price of the ones on the left?


@deadboy $20 and each one is colored slightly differently.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

FYI everyone:

I just confirmed with both Target and Nabisco, that all Target stores are currently out of stock on their Candy Corn Oreos. Next shipment is not scheduled to arrive at Target stores until Oct. 1st  









Best Damn Oreos Ever!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

has anyone seen the hefty or ziploc halloween themed baggies this year at target?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Over 3 dozen more pictures from Target for Halloween 2012*

Miscellaneous Halloween Toys










Halloween Plates, Napkins, etc...










Boxed Halloween "theater" candy










Gummy and other Halloween candy










Halloween DIY Baking Supplies and mixes










Window Clings










Halloween Lighting (LED's)




























More Halloween Lighting


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More NEW Halloween Mchdse. Pics for Halloween 2012! (Cont'd)*

Craft Pumpkins and decorating kits










Lighted Pumpkins and outdoor lighting










5 foot realistic skeleton ($40.00)










Grim Reaper










Halloween themed flashlights










More Halloween lighting



















Misc. decorations










Skeleton bones and lighted skulls










Indoor Decor


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More NEW Target Halloween 2012 Mchdse. Pics ( Cont'd )*

More pics!

Pumpkin carving kits and lighting










More Costumes



















Lots of makeup 










Avengers! ( costumes) assemble!










Trick -Or- Treat bags










Outdoor / Indoor lighted decorations



















More pumpkins


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Last set of Halloween 2012 Pics from Target*

More Pumpkins










LED lighted owl and tree










Zombie makeup and accessories










E.L. lighted signs










Caged skeleton, flaming pumpkin and grim reaper displays










More Halloween LED lights



















Lighted Spiders and spheres


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Joker for the great photos. Any more with props in them? Assume those were stocked yet.


No problem...as always I'm happy to help 



Spookhouse 2012 said:


> The Revealer is only $20? Great Deal. Did you see it in action?


Sorry, no. It was not on display.



deadboy said:


> I'm curious about the Gargoyles on the left of the photo? Seems the tombstone ones are $12, do you remember the price of the ones on the left?



Sorry, no. I didn't have a chance to get close as some of the merchandise on the shelves were misplaced.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost Host;1345130 FYI everyone:
I just confirmed with both Target and Nabisco said:


> 130103[/ATTACH]
> 
> Best Damn Oreos Ever



I saw a whole endcap dedicated to these Oreos at the Hollywood, FL Target.


----------



## Matt1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I personally think that Target was a let down this year (so far). At least my local Target is. Maybe I was just expecting more!


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

i was less than thrilled with the selection at the one i went to last week. some cute stuff but nothing really worth spending the money on. main thing i went there for was the skeleton.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oooooo love all the LED lights!


----------



## freakengine (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm very disappointed in the stock I've seen so far at my local Target. I've not seen a lot of what others have gotten pics of and it's a giant super Target. Hmm.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

freakengine said:


> I'm very disappointed in the stock I've seen so far at my local Target. I've not seen a lot of what others have gotten pics of and it's a giant super Target. Hmm.



Same here, no lighted trees , no lighted owls....very little stuff compared to years past.


----------



## scavengerhaunt (Aug 7, 2007)

mikeerdas;1331016
In Target's "dollar" section said:


> 127144[/ATTACH]




These black lights turned out very nice. I was worried the spectrum would be wrong and end up not making things glow but its perfect and for only 2.50 I bought 10. The fit any place and make for great instant lighting in places i normally would not have had one.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all those pictures. 

The only thing I WAS remotely --sort of-- interested in was that ghost that lights up, and in your pictures he's with the "craft pumpkins" & more towards your beginning of posting pictures. However, for what it says online (the price), FORGET it. It's $45. Holy cow!  I guess $13 was completely unrealistic for it (considering the price under it - Someone probably moved it in that location...), but maybe $30 or something, not $45. People are buying it though because it's on back order online, and some stores by me are out of stock.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow. Our Target only has about half of what was pictured here. Hopefully they get on the ball and start stocking.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like the neat Phillips LED lights that had purple and orange in the same bulb did not get carried this year. Last year they had them in icicle and regular lines. A selector let them fade in and out slowly in purple OR orange, blink purple OR orange, stay solid on purple OR orange, or even I think alternate any of that between the two. I kind of hoped to pick up another 1-2 regular lines this year of them.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

..... there are few feelings comparable - to me, at least - to looking down the aisle at my local Target and realizing.... YES, THE BOO-STUFF IS OUT! happiness!

Wow, Joker, your Target has a lot of stuff! We don't have all of that..... and this display here went up this past week, already it has been hit hard. We didnt have any of those light-up cloaked skeletons, really wanted one of those. Did pick up other stuff, including one of the black glittered candelabra - might have to get another of those. Much to my delight, three flicker bulbs were included in a cardboard box also housing the cord. It looks great lit. 

There were several others browsing the section too. Interest seemed high, which is great because I want Target to realize that this stuff has a big fan-base, despite my being in the heart of Dixie, I meant the Bible Belt. 

Am going to the other Target in town Thursday morning to see if I can get two more of the black glittered LED pillars. Local Target only had two left, one of which was broken. 

Love this time of year so much.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well stopped in Target tonight to pick up Puffs and Charmin and got another $5 gift card to use. I always watch the ads for these deals. I guess I have a few of them now that I've gotten throughout the year shopping there. I've been trying to save them for a halloween purchase when my budget is nearly depleted otherwise. Big question is what to buy with them. Tonight was the first time I was in the since they stocked, and I was surprised that they still had quite a bit out.

So here's what peaked my interest tonight: 

The $20 gargoyles on the square pedestal were nice. I liked the base detail alot. I do have gargoyles of different sizes and could use more for my castle theme. 

The $50 lamp post was decent but really don't want a plug in pole. I was surprised at how nice it was though. 

The plastic skulls were nice in that you could adjust the jaw position. Saw both the $5 one and the $10 larger fanged one (although this store only had one left and oneof its fangs were missing). 

I have the silver salad servers from a few years back but the black plastic 4.99 ones might be nice with things with acids in it (silver tends to tarnish). 

I liked the plastic bag of bones 20.00, particularly the rib cage. I have some foam bones and the plastic was kind of appealing to use in areas where they might get wet.

They had several boxes of the posable skeleton at 40.00. I bought 3 of Costco's Pose-N-Stays so not sure if I really need another (also have other Wallys). 

I might end up going for the Bubble Fogger 60.00. I keep missing out on these year after year and it's something I said one day I would pick up. I might be able to use it this year in my mad scientist theme. Next year if all goes well I'll be doing my carnival/circus theme and could figure out a use for the bubble fogger there.

There were two gorgeous carnivale/mardi gras masks, 12.00 and 25.00, that I was really impressed with. Don't really need I guess but sure liked. I could see using the elaborate animal print/tall feather one for a jungle theme I suppose when I go that route. It was stunning. The long nose one was just cool.

I need to figure out how many gift cards I have to use and then decide whether I buy something/somethings for free essentially or apply it to something more expensive. I don't want to wait too long since there were limited quantities of all in the store.

Do you guys also save $5 gift cards throughout the year for your halloween spending at Target?

Thanks Joker for all the photos. Your store looked like it pretty much had what mine got in. I still can't get over how late they put things out this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So I ended up with $20 in gift cards from Target "Featured Buys" (nice deal) and decided to get the feathered half mask with it. Figured that would be harder to find if it got sold out at my store. Everyone sells the bubble foggers and thought that should be easier to find later if I needed to hunt one down.

Here's the mask I bought. I picture it in a jungle theme on a witch doctor or in a bayou voodoo theme on a priest/priestess.










BTW Target in their Dollar section has these Street Signs that are halloween related. They are double-side printed, thick cardboard. Here's what I saw in my store:


FIRST SIDE:











SECOND SIDE:










I liked the Proceed With Candy sign the best for the humor value. Bought it to mount on a pole. As kids approach down our sidewalk it will say the Proceed with Candy, and as they leave down the same sidewalk it will show the Bummer side.

BTW saw the ad that starts this Sunday for Target and they have Tide and Charmin items as free $5 gift card items, some baby products, and select halloween candy bags. Figure that will be good for at least $10 in gift cards since we haven't bought halloween candy yet and can always use Tide (or TP for that matter).


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2012)

So mad at Target- they haven't put the spooky phone online! Hmmm, too bad Ebay is phasing out their curses and spells.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

hollow said:


> So mad at Target- they haven't put the spooky phone online! Hmmm, too bad Ebay is phasing out their curses and spells.


Some items are only available in stores, but you never know


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Thanks for sharing all those pictures.
> 
> .



Any time...it's my pleasure!!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anybody gotten the dropping ghost from target yet? In considering it.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Look what I found tonight ( courtesy of another thread)

Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts @ Target. And they are on sale this week for $2.50


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Delete. 

Double Post.
Stupid internet


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

Yummy! I'll make sure to buy them the next time I go to Target lol


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

I went to Target the other day and this is what I found


----------



## funhousejoe (Oct 1, 2008)

i had my niece ickup for me the only 2 6' skeletons our local store got in (she works there) so got a small discount the are exactly the same as the pose and stay skeletons from COSTCO this year and were $40 each so major score

weird this year no foggers or big props no idea why


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Was at TArget yesterday They had one Pose N Stay left..I was good and didn't buy him ( although if he had been on sale like some of the other stuff I probably would have)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

mariposa0283 said:


> hopefully their selection is better this year than it was last year... dont know if it was just in my area but it seemed all the stores had really skimped on the halloween decorations, walmart worst of all.


i totally agree with you .. walmart, kmart, biglots, target,.... so sad there is hardly anything halloween but the costumes... worst of all XMAS DECORATIONS ARE RIGHT BESIDE HALLOWEEN!!!! how can someone who favor halloween enjoy it when theres xmas out .. so sad


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I am being patient. Waiting for them to put theirs stuff out so I can plan to come to Target in Huntington and go shopping.


dont get your hopes up... i was disappointed.. so sad....


----------



## SDIX (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm really disappointed in the selection at all of our local stores this year. I am happy Target is carrying a better quality headstone option, though I haven't bought anything from them yet.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Was in Target today and happened across a random endcap in the Bath section with some stuff I hadn't seen before:


----------



## mikentn (Nov 2, 2009)

Picked up the last pose & stay skelly at the two stores on this side of town. In fact, it was the display - all the others were sold.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Target to me didn't have a lot out this year as in past, but do have to say I like their 5 Dollar Skulls, I Picked up Three of those and am getting a set of the salad tongs in Metal this week.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Target does seem more sparse, and overpriced this year. I may pick up a few items if they go on clearance but nothing I "had" to have a full price. 
EXCEPT: I did pick up the tall black glitter tabletop tree for $12! It was sitting all lonely with no tags and when I asked how much it was and associate went a way for awhile and came back with a $12 price tag. I told him I didn't think that was right but he just shrugged and stuck it on the tree. Yeah for me!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

CDW said:


> Was in Target today and happened across a random endcap in the Bath section with some stuff I hadn't seen before:
> 
> View attachment 132795
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding these pics....nice finds


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

went back and took some pic of what target in huntington,wv had...




























love this made me think of my nephew lol





















used to read these books when i was little wish i would of gotten them now = /














target had like 2 rows full of baking stuff







10 rows of candy woah i could smell the sugar


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

rest of target pics.....






















































 there was also bout 4 rows of costumes 







annnd heres christmas lights right beside halloween


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Is it just me - or do so many of the spider graphics on items this year look more like bed bugs or ticks than spiders? Eeeuuuw... Juzz sayin'....*


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

spookyone said:


> i totally agree with you .. walmart, kmart, biglots, target,.... so sad there is hardly anything halloween but the costumes... worst of all XMAS DECORATIONS ARE RIGHT BESIDE HALLOWEEN!!!! how can someone who favor halloween enjoy it when theres xmas out .. so sad


I was in target again today to pick up some Halloween Bounty napkins and paper towels. I looked over the Halloween stuff for the third time and it truly is much less than last year. I thought last year was the smallest ever but this year has got it beat. I did finally end up buying something, black lace spider table runner I needed for my Boney Bunch collection. Otherwise, very disappointed with the selection. AND the Christmas stuff is, as stated, right next to the Halloween stuff. Come on Target, Kmart, Walmart, etc please don't put out the Christmas stuff so early. I love Christmas too but NOT IN OCTOBER


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

maybe bedbugs are the new spiders--personally I think the idea of bedbugs is much scarier....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow nothing on this thread since August. Interesting. 

Actually the reason I was looking for it was to post that while watching HGTV today we saw a Target ad for Christmas! My husband couldn't believe it and have to admit I was a bit surprised as well. And the commercial is rerunning yet again. Guess they are done with promoting halloween (did they ever promote it? ).


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

We saw that same ad last last while watching the the HGTV Halloween special that I taped Friday night. I cant believe they have the gaul to start pushing Christmas THIS early. 
You can believe I will not be patronizing Target this holiday season.
And I wont be waiting outside of the doors on Nov.1st for the "50% Off of Absolute Crap" sale. Our Target has not been this bad since I first started shopping for Halloween decorations back in 2000.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Got to stop by Target today and got some stuff I wanted at 70% off!







Vampire Nutcracker - got it for $3.00








ghost throw pillows - got two of them for $4.50 each








Poison flask - got it for $2.89

Plus we got some candy, snacks, & treat bags. It was a good day


----------

